# Uh Oh..Newbie bought Humicon NEW for 63.00?



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Guys...

I am new here so I wanted to say Hi...I race RC cars (fastharry.com)and recently have gotten a little more serious about cigars at 56 years old...I buy and sell a lot on Ebay and since I have really started to enjoy cigars (big fave at this point is padron and Oliva V) i decided to look on ebay for a humidor...


Anyway, I have missed a few as they always seem to get close to their retail (savoy) and I like a bargain...


so tonite I see a listing for a Humicon CEO that sells for retail 765...I go to th website, I call their number (which is working) and I read up on it...


Anyway, it is brand new and I end up buying it for 63 dollars but somehow I am having buyers remorse...( don't worry, I already paid him)..


Have you guys ever heard of this humi?


Thanks, and if I can help you with RC let me know....


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Retails for $765 and you got it for $63???
I'm not familiar with the brand, but that sounds like a screamin' deal!!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

gjcab09 said:


> Retails for $765 and you got it for $63???
> I'm not familiar with the brand, but that sounds like a screamin' deal!!


well, thats what I thought....but apparently the Humicon works by venting air and creating enough humidity so it doesn't matter..It runs on 110...

I can't post links yet but here is the deal..

the ebay ID number is 320653259860

let me know what you think..

HumiconDOTcom has the details..

Thanks fir taking the time to answer..


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds like overkill for a humidor that size but I guess you never know until you try it out. At least you are not out a bunch of money.

Let us know how it work when you get it set up and running. :tu


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

It's nice looking, isn't it? Not a lot of info on the website though...maybe you've stumbled upon a gem.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

It's a nice looking humidor and sounds like you got a great deal on it. I've never used a humi that works like that, so I'm interested to hear what you think of it when it arrives.

Oh, and welcome to Puff!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks guys...

It is nice looking, I have to admit...

The only downside is that they don't use cedar in it...they say to put the actual cigar box in it...

and I am thinking that since it vents air constantly, I wonder if it puts out a cigar smell...

but check out their other stuff on humicon...

All beautiful and hand made....

here is the description page..

_Our units are unique. We have Patented technology that is not utilized by any of the competition.

Our units were designed by an Engineer with 30+ years experience in the Heating and Air Conditioning Industry.

The Humicon Humidor was specifically designed by a cigar lover for Humidification of his cigars.

What makes our units different, Please notice the holes at the bottom of the unit and the slots at the top - This was designed so that our humidors change the air in the unit 2 to 3 times per hour. The changing of air is important to prevent the build up of Mold and the mixing of cigar flavors.

As humidity is generated, the humidity naturally rises. This creates a natural convection that draws fresh air in from the holes at the bottom of the unit. 
As the humidity continues to rise, it forces the stale air out the top.
Additionally, you can set your humidor at the desired humidity and leave it. Consistent humidity control.

Most important is that the Humicon Humidors can maintain any level of humidity while the ambient is at any level. (Theoretically, you can make it rain in the humidor while the ambient is 13% in the middle of February. Although, we all know that you would not want it to rain in a cigar humidor.) Remember, these units were specifically made for cigars and controlling their humidity levels.

Humicon Humidors have no moving parts which can more easily break.
The units do not make noise when they operate, so they can be placed in any room and not disturb the occupants.

How is humidity created - A tray of water is located at the bottom of the wood box. The water is evaporated by a small flat heater that is located under the pan of water. The water temperature is only increased 1 to 2 degrees. We are looking to increase the rate of evaporation, not create steam. The evaporated water quickly raises humidity in the unit. The evaporated water creates a cooling affect which actually decreases the temperature by absorbing heat that is already in the box._


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

This humi looks really interesting. Can't wait to hear what you think about it. I recommend getting a digital hydrometer since the analog that came with the unit has been sitting for 10 years and because this has such a unique ventalation system, I would want to keep a close eye to make sure it does what it says its going to do. If the box works, I say you got a great deal.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

lamontjb said:


> This humi looks really interesting. Can't wait to hear what you think about it. I recommend getting a digital hydrometer since the analog that came with the unit has been sitting for 10 years and because this has such a unique ventalation system, I would want to keep a close eye to make sure it does what it says its going to do. If the box works, I say you got a great deal.


I will....I think its a great deal also. I wonder if the guy will ship it...Guess I will find out...

I am surprised no one has heard of this unit..

even when you search on google there is no info...yet there phone number works..

Maybe a small labor of love company...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

fastharryDOTcom said:


> I will....I think its a great deal also. I wonder if the guy will ship it...Guess I will find out...
> 
> I am surprised no one has heard of this unit..
> 
> ...


FastHar, I saw that same Humi last week and went down the same road as you. When I couldn't find any "reviews" I passed. Decided on buying new. You gotta let us know how the box works.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

dav0 said:


> FastHar, I saw that same Humi last week and went down the same road as you. When I couldn't find any "reviews" I passed. Decided on buying new. You gotta let us know how the box works.


LOL... The guy already wote me an email saying I got a great buy and he is shipping Monday....

I called the company and found out they are in business..so I will call Mon when they are open and get the scoop...If you look at their website it really looks like they make Humidor cabinets for 2 grand and up....

and this one has a legitimate price of 745...so this might be a great deal...the most I can lose is 70 bucks....

and to be honest, with 135 RC cars to my name, and all the money I have lost on that hobby, this is a drop in the bucket....LOL

Right now I am unemployed and their website says they are looking for salespeople to spread the word...

fastharry.com gets over 5000 visits a month...this might also be a great job opportunity...


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems very interesting, I would love to hear a follow up once its set up and running!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

rcruz1211 said:


> Seems very interesting, I would love to hear a follow up once its set up and running!


Trust me, I am going to follow up on this and let you guys know...

if you look at the ebay, it looks stunning....really nice hinges and all...

and the wood looks great..


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Looking forward to a followup as well, and hey....Welcome to Puff !!!!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Looking forward to a followup as well, and hey....Welcome to Puff !!!!


thanks...

BTW, ya know what I smoked yesterday and really liked?...Those Oliva nubs....not bad...


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

fastharryDOTcom said:


> Trust me, I am going to follow up on this and let you guys know...
> 
> if you look at the ebay, it looks stunning....really nice hinges and all...
> 
> and the wood looks great..


I did, it looks really nice!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

rcruz1211 said:


> I did, it looks really nice!


it does, I know...

Well, we will see what happens....

Thanks for replying..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Be sure you inspect it thoroughly before seasoning and installing cigars. Pay particular attention to the evaporation unit. Inspect the water tray to ensure that someone hasn't used tap water in it. If there's corrosion or deposition on it, that will spell trouble. Provided it still functions, I'd recommend running a tray full of distilled water and vinegar though it, then rinsing with distilled water before installing it in the humidor.

When seasoning it, you could use the evaporator to help the process, but I think you'll still want to use a sponge, etc...

Good luck with it. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi guys...

well, I called Humicon today and got the skinny on the humidor...

They started making them in the mid 90's...the boxes were made in the US out of genuine Maple...and in 1996 it cost them 275 dollars to make the wood box alone...All different layers and reverses of panels to prevent swelling etc...

The Hunidors worked great but they did not sell as well as they hoped because of Chinese and overseas competition...


and as the own told me, people would buy one, stuff them with a hundred cigars and they would never see the customer again....


So they figured it would be more lucrative to go into the cigar business and started a few internet businesses...superiorcigar.com being one of them... 



They were great on the phone and he told me a got a great deal....

The box alone without the electronics is beautiful in person and even if it didn't work I could plug the holes in the bottom with wood and have a great box....


He also said that the only reason you need cedar in a box is to prevent the cigar bugs from laying eggs...


and with the constant circulation that is not needed....

will let you know when I get it...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

fastharryDOTcom said:


> He also said that the only reason you need cedar in a box is to prevent the cigar bugs from laying eggs...


I'll wait for the more experienced cigar smokers to provide their opinion on this comment.....


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> I'll wait for the more experienced cigar smokers to provide their opinion on this comment.....


I know there are more reasons, smell being one of them...

but I would love to hear comments...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

fastharryDOTcom said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> ----<content snipped to save space>------
> 
> ...


I am in no way one of the guys that Veeral is referring to, but I have read (most likely a post from one of the guys Veeral IS talking about) that most tobacco leaf contains microscopic tobacco beetle eggs already. The reason you don't want to store cigars above 70f is to prevent them from hatching. So to prevent the beetles from LAYING the eggs... that statement sounds off.

I have heard that cedar is a natural insect repellent, which is why they line walk in closets with the stuff.

Again, not an expert so take please do fact check me.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

dav0 said:


> I am in no way one of the guys that Veeral is referring to, but I have read (most likely a post from one of the guys Veeral IS talking about) that most tobacco leaf contains microscopic tobacco beetle eggs already. The reason you don't want to store cigars above 70f is to prevent them from hatching. So to prevent the beetles from LAYING the eggs... that statement sounds off.
> 
> I have heard that cedar is a natural insect repellent, which is why they line walk in closets with the stuff.
> 
> Again, not an expert so take please do fact check me.


I am sure thats what he meant...I probably got it wrong...


----------



## bucketheadd9 (Feb 10, 2011)

Spanish Cedar is a natural insect repellent. It is also good at asorbing and releasing moisture content which assists in maintaining a constant humidity. And the smell is just a benefit. Beetles hatch at a temp and humidity level somewhere above the 70degree and 70% mark not sure of the exact numbers though. 

Don't hold me to this but this is what i was told when researching for my first humidor purchase.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

bucketheadd9 said:


> Spanish Cedar is a natural insect repellent. It is also good at asorbing and releasing moisture content which assists in maintaining a constant humidity. And the smell is just a benefit. Beetles hatch at a temp and humidity level somewhere above the 70degree and 70% mark not sure of the exact numbers though.
> 
> Don't hold me to this but this is what i was told when researching for my first humidor purchase.


what I meant by smell was the woods ability to add a nice smell to the cigars while aging...

I have read reports cigar although humi's have Spanish cedar in them, they are not 100% completely lined with cedar...nor do they need to be..

anyone ever hear that?


----------



## bucketheadd9 (Feb 10, 2011)

Fast, as long as it can maintain humidity is the 60% to 70% range the type of wood is not all that important (my opinion). If you want the smell just put a box of cigars in there just make sure it is a Spanish cedar box. I have a couple of small 5 and 10 pk boxes in mine with the cigars in them.

Hope this helps

I would still season the humidor prior to putting cigars in there just to verify that it can maintain the humidity range. You may still need beads or some other type of humidification to maintain the range depending on environment.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Looks like you got a good deal. I'm curious to know if it's going to work well. Keep us updated!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

Bleedingme said:


> Looks like you got a good deal. I'm curious to know if it's going to work well. Keep us updated!


yep, I will..

It was shipped today from maryland, I am in NJ....

by Priority.....a maple box shipped priority?...way to big for a flat rate box, this thing had to be 30 dollars to ship....


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

well guys, I got it...

I wish I could post pics but I guess nub's need 30 posts....

Anyway, I'll give you the bottom line...It works...Works pretty well too...I have to go buy a digital hgro this morning but the 2 salt tested analogs I have both confirm that the humi's electronics work right on the button...I let it run for a day just to season it and then turned the knob to 70%, let it stay for an hour and viola, 70% on the nose....

Keeping in mind the thing was built in 95 it is nicely done with the electronics in the bottom, though the tray that holds the water is a PIA to fill....so I am using a ketchup dispenser squirt bottle, works great...


The cabinet itself is absolutely beautiful...solid Maple, no veneer...looks better than a 5000 dollar dining room table...really nicely done...


The inside is all maple also, no cedar like we said...I have to call him and ask if I need it...but I think I read that since this thing constantly changes air supply you have no mold or bug issues...

All in all I got a nice deal... not sure exactly how much better this is than a standard humi...It seems the biggest selling point is the fresh air circulation while maintaining perfect humidity...and the units ability to compensate for outside temps and keep humidity constant..


But, it works, its great looking and I paid 63 bucks...can't beat that...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

fastharry - Good Luck with the new humi!!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

dav0 said:


> fastharry - Good Luck with the new humi!!


thanks


----------



## Tlox (Aug 9, 2010)

$63..... that is an insanely good deal. Great find and enjoy the new humi!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

the spanish cedar helps with the humidity, normally its pretty hard to hold a steady humidity without it (at least, to the best of my knowledge) however,with this electronic thing on it, maybe its a different issue, if it was me, i would put a few strips of spanish cedar in it anyway, just to be safe, but thats just me, i dont know humidors as well as some people here, like Herf n Turf, for example. are you using distilled water? keep an eye out for how often you have to add water, im curious about how good a seal it has on it.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

gibson_es said:


> the spanish cedar helps with the humidity, normally its pretty hard to hold a steady humidity without it (at least, to the best of my knowledge) however,with this electronic thing on it, maybe its a different issue, if it was me, i would put a few strips of spanish cedar in it anyway, just to be safe, but thats just me, i dont know humidors as well as some people here, like Herf n Turf, for example. are you using distilled water? keep an eye out for how often you have to add water, im curious about how good a seal it has on it.


I use distilled water to fill the tray...Everytime I have opened it it has been at 70%...in fact, I added 30 cigars today...when I opened it in 2 hours it was down to 67%...so instead of letting it equalize like it says, I twisted the knob up to 75%...

guess what...I just got home, opened it after 6 hours and it was 75% humidity...

so I lowered it back to 70...

so far I am pretty impressed with it...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh... lots of complicated stuff here, so I will try to keep it short.

First off, bugs. ALL living organisms (trees included) have some inherent resistance to infection/invasion. Wood has a natural resistance to bacteria, mold (mildly) and bugs.

Beetles tend to be aerobic organsims, so they're gonna wanna get frisky at around 80dF. 

If you have beetles in your baccy and you hit the magic temp, ain't no wood in the world gonna prevent it. The wood might act as a natural deterrent to them, as far as moving into your cigar condo is concerned. But, once in there, all the wood can do is say, "hey! stay off of me and stick to your tobacco meal, bastard tobacco beetle!" Point being, the wood won't kill them and the wood won't make them run away in terror; if you got beetles, your cigars are doomed, until you take other measures.

Maple liner v Spanish Cedar liner: The reason Spanish Cedar became popular is because it was basically what the Cubans had, o-plenty. It was everywhere and they needed wood for cigar boxes. Later, it was discovered that Spanish Cedar (and all western tropical strains of mahogany) shared a native moisture content, additive to cigar storage. Once felled and cured, Spanish cedar wants to maintain a native moisture content of ~74%. This makes it a great prophylaxis for cigars. A tertiary benefit is that Spanish cedar also imparts aroma (oils) to tobacco, which tend to add a pleasantly flavorsome quality.

Maple is also a good flavoring wood. While nothing like cedar, it can impart a light, sweet, yet dry quality to tobacco stored in it. It has a much lower native moisture content, so it's a poor medium for storage. Assuming the evaporative element works as advertised, your cigars should be safe from this short-fall.

All in all, I think you got a decent box at a good price. The flavor of your cigars won't be anything like cigars stored in cedar, but they might take on a nuance you can more than live with.

Best of luck and I can't wait to see pics and read your findings.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don, you my brother, are a very VERY deep well of knowledge!!!!
:hail::hail::hail::hail:

Excuse me while I drink from this well :new_all_coholic: :new_all_coholic:

LOL!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Oh... lots of complicated stuff here, so I will try to keep it short.
> 
> First off, bugs. ALL living organisms (trees included) have some inherent resistance to infection/invasion. Wood has a natural resistance to bacteria, mold (mildly) and bugs.
> 
> ...


cool stuff...I just have to make 10 more posts so I can post pics..LOL


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bump for Dons enlightening and informative post.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

hi Guys..wanted to stop by and say Hi...


The Humicon is actually working fine...I notice if there are big swings in outside humidity I have to tweak the knob sometimes (it draws in outside air..), and it took about 4 weeks to get the maple saturated, but it is great...


The cigars have been coming out OK...good draw and all..Also, no smell coming for it...

Hard to believe for an open air Humi...When you open the lid, you can actually feel the wetness and warmth....Cool Stuff..


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

BTW, I am sitting here drinking coffee refreshing the Joes Jambalaya page at CI...


picked up Padilla Miami's last week for a song,,,


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like a great piece


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

4pistonjosh said:


> Sounds like a great piece


It really is...

I am looking on ebay for another one if possible...the only downside is that it is not cedar lined...so I took a couple of slabs and put them in...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like you got a great deal on a unique humi.

The only downside from my point of view is that I LOVE the smell of my humi when opening it. It's just fantastic. :bounce:

Other than that sounds like the one you got works really well.
Congratulations!


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Looks like you got a great deal on a unique humi.
> 
> The only downside from my point of view is that I LOVE the smell of my humi when opening it. It's just fantastic. :bounce:
> 
> ...


this one does have smell when i open it....

And since it is heated water, you get a tropical whiff of cigars...you can feel the moisture,,

the temp always stays around 70 degrees too...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

If you decide you hate it I'll trade you 4 humidors for it  - good humidors.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> If you decide you hate it I'll trade you 4 humidors for it  - good humidors.


Are you serious?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

fastharryDOTcom said:


> Are you serious?


OK 4 may be overkill.

I'll trade a 250 ct. humidor that has fiberglass lining on the outside - retailed for $350 at the B&M I won it at a Superbowl raffle.

and another nice 100-125 ct. cabinet style humidor with glass front pane and 4 slide out trays.

Both are nice and my go to humidors, but I'm cutting down on cigars and what you list would suffice just fine assuming it works as advertised.

Might throw in a 50 ct. zebra wood humidor too, but it's an expensive one and was my first humidor, would be hard to part with.

Most of my cigars are still in boxes and kept in igloo's, I don't have a need for all of these humidors - what you list would be perfect for my loose cigars.

PM me if you're really interested - the only con to the entire deal is you'd have to pay all shipping costs since I'm a broke veteran.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> OK 4 may be overkill.
> 
> I'll trade a 250 ct. humidor that has fiberglass lining on the outside - retailed for $350 at the B&M I won it at a Superbowl raffle.
> 
> ...


Well, First off...thank you for serving....

I will give it some thought....I am not sure I want to get rid of it, but I will tell you this...

If I can't find another one, maybe I can buy one of yours...This way you get cash, I get a better humi than buying a 50 dollar one on amazon...


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

fastharryDOTcom said:


> Well, First off...thank you for serving....
> 
> I will give it some thought....I am not sure I want to get rid of it, but I will tell you this...
> 
> If I can't find another one, maybe I can buy one of yours...This way you get cash, I get a better humi than buying a 50 dollar one on amazon...


That works too, all of mine are well seasoned, and some are sitting empty with nothing but the humidifiers full to keep them that way. 

Cabinet cost me 190 dollars - also has a diamond crown humidifier put into it and a diamond crown digital temperature gauge, as well as smaller humidifiers in each tray...always stays steady at 70 with everything topped off, I like to keep it lower at around 63-65 due to what kind of sticks I keep in it.
Zebrawood one cost me 300 dollars and is only a 50 ct, but it's a beauty

Always opened to trades instead of cash as well, I can tell you places to find me boxes for cheap that I would prefer - if you'd rather go that route.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> That works too, all of mine are well seasoned, and some are sitting empty with nothing but the humidifiers full to keep them that way.
> 
> Cabinet cost me 190 dollars - also has a diamond crown humidifier put into it and a diamond crown digital temperature gauge, as well as smaller humidifiers in each tray...always stays steady at 70 with everything topped off, I like to keep it lower at around 63-65 due to what kind of sticks I keep in it.
> Zebrawood one cost me 300 dollars and is only a 50 ct, but it's a beauty
> ...


ok..


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

hey, I hit 25 posts...

now I can take pics and post..

I will get some up...


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

You're gonna need a bigger boat...


gentleman, this humi and humi zip loc are stuffed with 5 vegas gold Torps, 5 vegas classic torps, padilla Miami Robustos,Gurkha Grand Envoys, 30 others ranging from Siglo to 1958 counterfeit to excaliber and punch...Oh yeah, and I just pulled the trigger on Oliva g Maduros..10 for 27..


Whatcha think?


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

here's the inside..


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

stuffed baby, stuffed..


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

looks nice, you're definitely going to need a new humidor soon, haha.


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> looks nice, you're definitely going to need a new humidor soon, haha.


thanks...

what I have to do is start smoking the things...I have always been a collector...I collect, never use, and save for who knows what...LOL,,

So far I have over 100 cigars and I keep buying more like a lunatic...forgetting that there is always another sale with another great cigar...


----------



## EARN (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks nice. How does it hold humidity?


----------



## fastharryDOTcom (Feb 13, 2011)

EARN said:


> Looks nice. How does it hold humidity?


it holds it nice...

I will take some pics tomorrow of the water tray system...


----------

